# [March 18, 2011] #14 Indiana State (20-13) vs. #3 Syracuse (26-7)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs.*





*#14 Indiana State Sycamores (20-13) vs #3 Syracuse Orange (26-7) *
*Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH*
*Friday, March 18, 2011*
*Tipoff: 9:57pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State:

PPG: 242nd (66.5 ppg)
RPG: 185th (34.8 rpg)
APG: 181st (12.7 apg) 
FG%: 208th (43.0%)

Syracuse:

PPG: 60th (73.6 ppg)
RPG: 40th (37.8 rpg)
APG: 18th (16.3 apg) 
FG%: 30th (46.9%)

Detailed Stats @ Sycamore Beat: http://sycamorebeat.com/indiana-state-basketball/compare_stats/syracuse


----------



## sigtauslimer

^those dont help my confidence :naughty:


----------



## bluestreak

don't mean nuthin'


----------



## Sycamore Proud

If Syracuse looks at these stats and starts thinking about round 3 or 4 . . . well Friday night might be their last game.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sagarin has us as a 14 pt dog.


----------



## indstate33

sycamorebacker said:


> Sagarin has us as a 14 pt dog.



I would take the points...and win a bunch of money!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I aint worried about the above stats, I mean you might as well get comfortable with the fact that the Cuse has more firepower than the Sycamores, no question about that. The one thing that can slow down firepower is good D and that's been the Sycamores MO all year when they have been winning. We are probably a better defensive team than Cuse, so if your going to hang around your going to have to play good/great D.

Some have suggested that the burden on Jake Odum is less than normal in this game seeing as how Cuse plays a zone. I don't see it that way at all, Jake Odum HAS to find a way to control the tempo of this game. In the same respect he has to find ways to break down that zone. If the Sycamores chuck 3 pointers all game then we are going to be in trouble. Everyone knows this is a good shoot team when hot - however I don't think you can expect a team to go in the first game of the Big Dance shooting it lights out. I expect both teams will be a little tight. Jake Odum plays a major role in the outcome of this game. Guard play rules in March my friends, if Jake Odum is less than exceptional the dance will be brief. If Odum does like he did in the Lou - watch out, they can play with anyone in the country. 

Additionally Carl Richard and Myles Walker have to play well down low for the Sycamores. Obviously Cuse has a little hight advantage on the Sycamores. This was not to much of a factor against Wichita State in the Lou, however this and Wichita State and this aint the Lou. Carl Richard played very average basketball in the Lou and the Sycamores will really need him to put up a monster effort on the boards. Anything less than 10 rebounds from him will probably mean the Sycamores got dogged on the boards and that could be trouble. You can't afford to get smoked on the boards vs. a team like the Cuse - they aint going to shoot 20 something percent in this game, just not going to happen - to many weapons. 

The Sycamores earned the chance to beat the Cuse, we played our way into the Big Dance. The Sycamores might get very little respect this week but if the above things happen the Sycamores can keep this thing going. I don't need to see anymore numbers than I have already seen. You can break it down all you want. The Cuse is and has been one of the best teams in the country all year - they are legit. But this is why you play the game, all it takes is one time, one night! I witnessed 3 nights of brilliant basketball in the Lou. Not sure what your bracket looks like at this point, but I'm takin my Sycamores!


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow...I thought that the Shockers didn't hold any hatred towards the trees lol
http://www.shockernet.net/sn/viewtopic.php?t=18966


----------



## indstate33

*No. 

I hate Syracuse, but expect no Valley love from me. 


Syracuse 89 Vastly OverRated Trees 58*

How can we be Vastly Overated as a 14 seed?


----------



## region rat

indstate33 said:


> *No.
> 
> I hate Syracuse, but expect no Valley love from me.
> 
> 
> Syracuse 89 Vastly OverRated Trees 58*
> 
> How can we be Vastly Overated as a 14 seed?



It's about desire, effort, and Sycamore Pride--ISU wins Friday night.


----------



## DyedBlue

*How are they different?*

I shall admit to not watching Syracuse much if at all this season; however, they have employed the same philosophy for years so I expect it is pretty much the same now.
1.   They are a prime example of why I hate the shot clock because it allows them to sit in that zone even if down 10 early.   They know if you keep chucking up long shots, the odds are in their favor over time so why come out of it.   The shot clock destroys one of the fundamental beauties of basketball.
2.  They always look the same:  long, long, long and tall, tall denying the ball entering inside and repeatedly forcing outside shots.   See point 1.
3.  They rebound well out of the zone;   the consensus is that it is more difficult to rebound out of the zone due to inconsistent blockout, but they are so darn big and long it effectively counterbalances that.  Besides, they play it all of the time so I imagine that helps a lot.
4.   They do play a darn soft schedule in OOC and almost never leave the home floor but you have to admit that during conference play they visit some loud, attacking opponents and have done well.

I hate watching Syracuse win by standing and waving their arms for 20 minutes and there are very few teams that I'd rather see ISU beat but it is going to require some execution and insight that some of the highest paid coaches in the country have not been able to generate for many years.


----------



## ISUBBallFan

indstate33 said:


> *No.
> 
> I hate Syracuse, but expect no Valley love from me.
> 
> 
> Syracuse 89 Vastly OverRated Trees 58*
> 
> How can we be Vastly Overated as a 14 seed?



Sounds like a typical WSU fan to me. And a sore loser just like the rest of the WSU fans that I have met. 

They are the vastly over-rated ones. But they are only in the NIT if I remember right. LOL.

GO STATE!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

DyedBlue said:


> I hate watching Syracuse win by standing and waving their arms for 20 minutes and there are very few teams that I'd rather see ISU beat but it is going to require some execution and insight that some of the highest paid coaches in the country have not been able to generate for many years.



I mean right because shooting is the only way to beat a zone  Now shooting may be the best way for us to pull them out of that zone, not likely to happen though.


----------



## Sycamore624

This time of the year stats mean nothing


----------



## scotty91

Sure would be nice to have Kemba Walker on the team right now, he was eating up Syracuse on Friday. Odum could be a unique threat in that he might actually be a guy that can break down the zone a bit, but he doesn't have the mid-range game to take advantage of some of the shots he might be able to create for himself.

This is going to be a very tough matchup, but at this juncture, you're not getting an easy matchup as a 14 seed. If ISU can really shut down Syracuse on the defensive end, they'll have a chance, but they really need their shooters to have career games, especially from beyond the arc. 

Either way, this is all you can ask for!


----------



## True Blue

scotty91 said:


> Sure would be nice to have Kemba Walker on the team right now, he was eating up Syracuse on Friday. Odum could be a unique threat in that he might actually be a guy that can break down the zone a bit, but he doesn't have the mid-range game to take advantage of some of the shots he might be able to create for himself.
> 
> This is going to be a very tough matchup, but at this juncture, you're not getting an easy matchup as a 14 seed. If ISU can really shut down Syracuse on the defensive end, they'll have a chance, but they really need their shooters to have career games, especially from beyond the arc.
> 
> Either way, this is all you can ask for!



Odum has shot the mid-range jumper pretty good this year.


----------



## region rat

*We have the Shooters*

Our list of shooters are extensive, Printy, Carter, Kelly, McWhorter, Lathan, Richard, Mahurin, Duluony, and the Eitels.  However the game will have to be won on both ends.


----------



## scotty91

True Blue said:


> Odum has shot the mid-range jumper pretty good this year.



Indeed he has, but Syracuse will do a good job of contesting his shots and making things very difficult for him. ISU will need everyone to come out because this team lacks a dominant scorer that can keep them in the game on his own. It's going to be a tough game, but if everyone plays at the top of their game, they'll have a chance.

The optimism is great, and I obviously hope ISU can come out on top, but Syracuse is a very good team and you have to respect them. This is a major challenge for the Sycamores so hopefully they come ready to play!


----------



## BlueSycamore

I like the draw and I like our chances.


----------



## Teamwork

Play-By_Play:

Gus Johnson & Len Elmore
TruTV    ............                            Gus Johnson is good but Len Elmore is a typical BCS prick.

Quote:

" I'm torn on the draw that Gus Johnson got. On the one hand, Marquette-Xavier and George Mason-Villanova should be exciting games, and there is nothing better than a March game with Gus Jeezy on the call. That said, the other two games are Syracuse-Indiana State and Ohio State against the Alabama State-UT-San Antonio winner. If anything, Buckeye and Orange fans best be worried. Having Gus Johnson on the call is an upset waiting to happen."


----------



## Callmedoc

Odum's mid-range jumper is much better recently...he did win a game for us with it lol...I expect him getting to the middle of the zone someone collapsing or coming up to meet him and then us getting some open looks.


----------



## scotty91

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Odum's mid-range jumper is much better recently...he did win a game for us with it lol...I expect him getting to the middle of the zone someone collapsing or coming up to meet him and then us getting some open looks.



For sure, but I mean this will be a little different than making the occasional shot. If the zone holds up and three point shooting becomes an issue for ISU, he'll be a guy that's going to need to consistently make some big shots because he's a guy that can create on his own.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

scotty91 said:


> For sure, but I mean this will be a little different than making the occasional shot. If the zone holds up and three point shooting becomes an issue for ISU, he'll be a guy that's going to need to consistently make some big shots because he's a guy that can create on his own.


Agreed. Reality of the situation is that we'll need at least 3 guards shooting lights out on Friday to have a chance to win. Printy and Carter especially will need to have the green light all night and will need to both hit for at least 15, if not more. Printy will need to be very aggressive.

Defensively will be where we hang our hat though. I'm a bit worried about Walker and his run of luck staying out of foul trouble. Considering how many bigs Syracuse has, I'm hoping he can stay out of trouble. Jackson is a double-double machine and will be a load for our bigs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*The whole is greater than the sum of its parts*

That's Indiana State folks. Yes, Syracuse should stomp us on paper. Yes, we have no business being in the NCAA Tournament on paper. Hell, Missouri State, Wichita State and 3-4 other Valley teams should have made quick work of us on paper. But if there ever was a cliche that rings true for this team, it's the whole is greater than the sum of its parts.

Our game may be "statistically boring" and we may not blow anyone away on paper, but I will go out on a limb and say we will be one of the best teams Syracuse will have played all year. Individually, we don't have any single player that will really amaze you, but our guys play hard, they play together and they play for each other. Our whole is greater than the sum of our parts. 

It's interesting to see pundits talk about how we shouldn't be in the tournament and that we're a bid stealer but the fact of the matter is we earned this berth. We went to Saint Louis and played defense for 40 minutes in every game. We got down and didn't quit. This team is gritty, unrelentless and will grind it out until the final horn sounds. Historically, grinders typically do pretty decent in the NCAA tournament and here's to this year being no exception. I don't believe in teams "overlooking" opponents because that's a cheap excuse when you get beat -- if we beat Syracuse, it will be because we did the same things that put us in this position to begin with. To the players that read the board, I think I can speak on behalf of everyone that we're beyond proud of your efforts this year. Give 'em hell in Cleveland!


----------



## xfactor9600

It's one game at a time from here on out. It's a test of who can play the better game on Friday night. Everybody is basically 0-0.


----------



## BrokerZ

I don't think we can just be content with jacking up a bunch of 3's and expect to win.  Syracuse doesn't just play a soft 2-3 zone...they play an aggressive match-up 2-3 zone.  

I found this stat interesting from the Trib Star today:

"According to NCAA statistics, only six teams in the NCAA have allowed more 3-point attempts than the Orange opponents’ total of 726 — or 22 per game.  While Syracuse allows many attempts from the 3, Boeheim’s squad ranks 31st in the NCAA in 3-point percentage defense, holding opponents to 31.4 percent."

The way you beat a 2-3 zone is with an effective high-low post game.  You have to work the ball into the high post, and that breaks down the zone.  Only when you get the ball in the high post can you find open shooters on the outside.  We have to force the zone to collapse inside or we'll be settling for a ton of contested 3's at the shot clock expiration.

Carl Richard, and his ability to control the game from the elbow/high-post, will be vital in this game.  Odum's ability to dribble-drive and breakdown the 2-3 will be very important, as well.  If those two things happen, and Printy and AC can hit a few from outside...we have a great chance of winning this game.

If those things don't happen, and we don't defend like we are capable of doing, we will lose by 25+.


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah exactly...I was once a member of a great team very similar in which we didnt have any one player that stuck out which is what made us unstoppable...


----------



## Callmedoc

May I say on screens I think it may be more  effective to have carl out there...against this two three it's regular to be able to get into those pick and pop scenarios and it may give us some good looks... i really dont think we need a hot shooting from more than one of our guards...a decent shooting night from Carter/printy will be ok...first one to 60 wins.


----------



## Sycamore624

When tourny time comes stats, what conference you play in and everything else goes out the window. It becomes heart and blood and who wants it more that night. A little luck also helps out from time to time.


----------



## egc1985

jim boeheim is a 2-3 guru.  thats why coach k had him on his staff for team usa to teach the zone to the professionals.


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Good luck to the Sycamores. Looking for one of those "Hoosier" momments. You guys can pull it off as well as anyone! Nail a bunch of three's and get them down early, they always seem to come back hard, just keep them down!

Good Luck to the Coach, Players, and all the fans. Have Fun!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

musiccitybulldog said:


> Good luck to the Sycamores. Looking for one of those "Hoosier" momments. You guys can pull it off as well as anyone! Nail a bunch of three's and get them down early, they always seem to come back hard, just keep them down!
> 
> Good Luck to the Coach, Players, and all the fans. Have Fun!



Thanks!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I don't think we can just be content with jacking up a bunch of 3's and expect to win. Syracuse doesn't just play a soft 2-3 zone...they play an aggressive match-up 2-3 zone.
> 
> I found this stat interesting from the Trib Star today:
> 
> "According to NCAA statistics, only six teams in the NCAA have allowed more 3-point attempts than the Orange opponents’ total of 726 — or 22 per game. While Syracuse allows many attempts from the 3, Boeheim’s squad ranks 31st in the NCAA in 3-point percentage defense, holding opponents to 31.4 percent."
> 
> The way you beat a 2-3 zone is with an effective high-low post game. You have to work the ball into the high post, and that breaks down the zone. Only when you get the ball in the high post can you find open shooters on the outside. We have to force the zone to collapse inside or we'll be settling for a ton of contested 3's at the shot clock expiration.
> 
> Carl Richard, and his ability to control the game from the elbow/high-post, will be vital in this game. Odum's ability to dribble-drive and breakdown the 2-3 will be very important, as well. If those two things happen, and Printy and AC can hit a few from outside...we have a great chance of winning this game.
> 
> If those things don't happen, and we don't defend like we are capable of doing, we will lose by 25+.


Some good analysis here. I don't think we've ever been a team to just jack threes and that's why we play so deep into the shot clock. Our ball screens will need to be on point this Friday and I think Isiah Martin is going to have to play a lot more then he did in St. Louis.


----------



## Callmedoc

I think we need to be a little more traditional up front and rotate guards in regularly...alot like Belmont we could play maximum effort...Does anyone else grow tired of hearing about the greatness of the bruins? Everyone says they are an upset special but I dont believe it...lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Z and Boda are spot on with this. If you think the Sycamores are going to just sit outside and shoot the ball and boom we win the game it aint like that. I touched on this yesterday, I think Odum plays a very important role in this game and his ability to breakdown the zone and find soft spots. If he can't/doesn't do that then we will be in a world of hurt. Odum's role doesn't change much on Friday, continue to control the tempo of the game and break down people off the bounce (deceptive speed) if he's able to do that the Sycamores will find better shots. You aint going to shoot Cuse out of the zone, like BookerZ said it's not a soft zone - you don't find a lot of soft zones in college the way it is. They are looking to generate transition from the zone, they wanna get up and down and dunk!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Is it reasonable to say that they want to play a style of "street ball"?


----------



## ISUCC

I just hope we don't come out and get down big early like we did in all 3 games of the MVC tourney, if that happens vs. SU we'll be in a lot bigger trouble than we were vs. UE, WSU, and MSU. 

I think those first few minutes will really tell how this game is gonna wind up.


----------



## bent20

I actually expect us to fall behind early and bounce back again. We'll see though if we can sustain it. I don't expect Syracuse to go the first 12 minutes of the second half without a FG like MSU did.


----------



## DutchHart

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Z and Boda are spot on with this. If you think the Sycamores are going to just sit outside and shoot the ball and boom we win the game it aint like that. I touched on this yesterday, I think Odum plays a very important role in this game and his ability to breakdown the zone and find soft spots. If he can't/doesn't do that then we will be in a world of hurt. Odum's role doesn't change much on Friday, continue to control the tempo of the game and break down people off the bounce (deceptive speed) if he's able to do that the Sycamores will find better shots.



This seems to be about right. If you guys have someone (Odum) who can penetrate to the top of the key and maintain his vision, do dish to the short corner or hit a cutter baseline while still being able to hit a pull up jumper, it could cause a lot of problems for Cuse. I will say I haven't seen the Sycamores outside the MVC title game but I can say this is one of the best ways to limit the zone. It forces us to play that man tighter and opens up skip passes to the perimeter for open looks. 



> You aint going to shoot Cuse out of the zone, like BookerZ said it's not a soft zone - you don't find a lot of soft zones in college the way it is. They are looking to generate transition from the zone, they wanna get up and down and dunk!



Correct. Boeheim plays a 2-3 but its a very active 2-3 with traps coming on the wings, baseline and elbow fairly regularly. He banks on the athleticism of the people he recruits to be able to recover off these, and it tends to force errors creating transition opportunities. I can't remember the last time I saw Cuse go Man-to-man in a regular season game.


----------



## swsycamore

*ISU vs. Syracuse*

I think the outcome will rest on if our shooters show up.  If we can shoot and hit over that zone we should be able to advance


----------



## BrokerZ

The one good thing (if there is a good thing) for ISU about Syracuse's 2-3 zone, is that you know exactly what you are going to get with them.  They've always played an aggressive 2-3, and they seemingly always will.  Syracuse is very effective with their defense and has been for a long time, but there is some comfort in knowing what to expect.  It's not like all of sudden they will go man-to-man or 1-3-1 and throw everybody off.  

There's no secret with what Syracuse is going to do defensively, and I'm confident our guys will be ready for it.  How they execute the game plan Lansing implements will be of the upmost importance.


----------



## Callmedoc

I got a feeling our confidence is sky high and that is a good/bad thing. I just hope we play smart, tough, effort filled basketball.


----------



## MEM

I think ISU needs to come out and play better for the first 5 minutes than they have been. If you spot SU 7 or 9 points they could be in trouble. Get a good start and build some confidence (and a little questioning in the minds of the orange.) I just hope the long break helps more than it hurts.


----------



## BrokerZ

MEM said:


> I think ISU needs to come out and play better for the first 5 minutes than they have been. If you spot SU 7 or 9 points they could be in trouble. Get a good start and build some confidence (and a little questioning in the minds of the orange.) I just hope the long break helps more than it hurts.



Completely agree...we have to start out aggressive and loose.  If we start tight, we are going to be down early.  I think we had a similar problem with starting tight in each game of the MVC tournament...everyone was hesitant to be the first person to try and score.  There was a lot of perimeter passing and not much passing with a purpose.  Someone will need to step-up right away in this game and make something happen.  We can't afford for each of our starting 5 to wait for the other person to make a play.

Friday night can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Teamwork

Going to have to beat their a$$ to get any respect from the talking heads or vegas

Mar. 18 Indiana State       
6:55 p.m.  at Syracuse       
Favorite SYR SYR SYR     
Point spread -11½ -11 -11½

I'm thinking Evansville, Wichita State and Missouri State didn't have any respect either until they were on there way home?


----------



## xfactor9600

Syracuse sometimes comes out very cold. ISU has to jump on them early. This is a winnable game.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## OX 92

Anyone know how SU shoots free throws?  Send in the bench to work em over if needed.  The big guy's anyway, get em frustrated.


----------



## bent20

Just occurred to me, but I'm thinking we might win in a route Friday night. Why? SUPERMOON!!!!! It'll be bearing down on Earth by the time our game tips off. Poor Syracuse, as the favorites they're naturally doomed by an astrological quark. God help them if a black cat crosses the road in front of their team bus on the way to the arena.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

http://www.lostlettermen.com/east-region-capsules-ohio-state-gauntlet-to-houston/

As much as I love Larry and all that he did to put ISU and Terre Haute on the map, but this comment annoys me..

"The Sycamores have a chance against Syracuse if Larry Bird comes out of the locker room in a jersey..."


----------



## Callmedoc

Guy doesn't even watch basketball that much or he would know Aaron Johnson is by far the best player for UAB lol


----------



## beyondthepale

BrokerZ said:


> I don't think we can just be content with jacking up a bunch of 3's and expect to win.  Syracuse doesn't just play a soft 2-3 zone...they play an aggressive match-up 2-3 zone.
> 
> I found this stat interesting from the Trib Star today:
> 
> "According to NCAA statistics, only six teams in the NCAA have allowed more 3-point attempts than the Orange opponents’ total of 726 — or 22 per game.  While Syracuse allows many attempts from the 3, Boeheim’s squad ranks 31st in the NCAA in 3-point percentage defense, holding opponents to 31.4 percent."
> 
> The way you beat a 2-3 zone is with an effective high-low post game.  You have to work the ball into the high post, and that breaks down the zone.  Only when you get the ball in the high post can you find open shooters on the outside.  We have to force the zone to collapse inside or we'll be settling for a ton of contested 3's at the shot clock expiration.
> 
> Carl Richard, and his ability to control the game from the elbow/high-post, will be vital in this game.  Odum's ability to dribble-drive and breakdown the 2-3 will be very important, as well.  If those two things happen, and Printy and AC can hit a few from outside...we have a great chance of winning this game.
> 
> If those things don't happen, and we don't defend like we are capable of doing, we will lose by 25+.


hey, cuse fan here.  Good points about the 2-3 in general.   Another thing to watch for with the zone is the trap.  When the ball gets in to the free throw line the center will jump out, and often the opponent throws it to a man in the corner for a 3.  But if that pass is even a second late, he will end up trapped by Jackson and joseph.   They will also do it on the baseline.  As someone tries to drive the baseline Jackson will cut him off and Joseph will already be coming from behind.
     Should be an interesting game.  Depends on which versions of our players show up.  The Scoop Jardine who leads the Bir East with 6.8n APG?  Or the one who jacks up 3's and throws the ball to the opposing bench?   THe only guy I have no worries about is Rick Jackson.  17 double doubles this year, averaging a double double in Big East league games.   Leading the Big East in rebounds, blocks and  FG%.  He has been consistent all year.  The only worry I have is that he is used to the way BE officials let the guys play down low. He  is used to being very physical.  If the refs are whistle happy we may have problems.


----------



## Callmedoc

beyondthepale said:


> hey, cuse fan here.  Good points about the 2-3 in general.   Another thing to watch for with the zone is the trap.  When the ball gets in to the free throw line the center will jump out, and often the opponent throws it to a man in the corner for a 3.  But if that pass is even a second late, he will end up trapped by Jackson and joseph.   They will also do it on the baseline.  As someone tries to drive the baseline Jackson will cut him off and Joseph will already be coming from behind.
> Should be an interesting game.  Depends on which versions of our players show up.  The Scoop Jardine who leads the Bir East with 6.8n APG?  Or the one who jacks up 3's and throws the ball to the opposing bench?   THe only guy I have no worries about is Rick Jackson.  17 double doubles this year, averaging a double double in Big East league games.   Leading the Big East in rebounds, blocks and  FG%.  He has been consistent all year.  The only worry I have is that he is used to the way BE officials let the guys play down low. He  is used to being very physical.  If the refs are whistle happy we may have problems.


Good points beyond the pale appreciate you comin' over...I went over to one of your guy's sites and I was berated for believing we could win this game lol...It was interesting...I think scoop Jardine controls your guys destiny...


----------



## DutchHart

Dgreenwell3 said:


> ...I think scoop Jardine controls your guys destiny...



Unfortunately we think the same thing...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

DutchHart said:


> Unfortunately we think the same thing...



I'm guessing he's a bit "up and down" as far as his consistency goes?


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah the guy passing it to the opposing bench...CAN BE A PROBLEM LOL...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

From an Ohio State beat writer:

Indiana State looks like a bunch of "Hoosiers" extras and is putting up shots to Eminem blaring here at the Q. Kinda funny.

http://twitter.com/#!/RappUp


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The arrogance of these people is amazing...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> The arrogance of these people is amazing...


Honestly, I love it. Despite how our guys represent themselves, I know this disrespect eats at them and drives them to play balls out. You could tell they were playing with a chip on their shoulder in Saint Louis. I hope it's still there tomorrow night against 'Cuse.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> From an Ohio State beat writer:
> 
> Indiana State looks like a bunch of "Hoosiers" extras and is putting up shots to Eminem blaring here at the Q. Kinda funny.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/RappUp



I don't even really know what that's supposed to mean, but it doesn't sound flattering. I don't get all of the racial references really. We have pretty racially diverse team.


----------



## BankShot

With three (3) of their top players drawing origin from Philly, do ya think they (Syracuse) were tuned to Mozart?

Gimme a break. Typical East Coast "cultural elitism" rhetoric.


----------



## Callmedoc

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0Cg6t3w9EzQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Posting inspirational videos I think the team should watch. this is the best one thus far.


----------



## bigsportsfan

I agree, Bent.  Don't remember seeing Kuong or Myles look-alikes on the Huskers roster.  Enough talk about this game -- LET'S PLAY THE THING.  I'M READY.  CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Callmedoc

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/D7KSkZxt_zo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Then of course, there's this.  The quintessential pre-game speech...

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vwpTj_Z9v-c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Maybe they shouldn't watch this one, but I sure liked it...

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/d6wRkzCW5qI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Callmedoc

I was gonna put that but I had already put it on this site once... 1 time!


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Maybe they shouldn't watch this one, but I sure liked it...
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/d6wRkzCW5qI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I didn't get the pulp fiction clip being in there, but yeah, works for me.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sorry if this has been posted before, but it's really good, too...

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jSw_FyUyFMg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sycamore624

See even Gus Johnson is pulling for us!


----------



## Sycamore624

While we are posting videos this one always gets me pumped!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynKoZD-sFi4[/ame]


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow...that's awesome...is that really gus johnson?


----------



## Sycamore624

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Wow...that's awesome...is that really gus johnson?



According to the WTWO site it's him...someone gave him a "I'm So haute" shirt and he liked it and posed for photos with it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore75 said:


> According to the WTWO site it's him...someone gave him a "I'm So haute" shirt and he liked it and posed for photos with it!


The someone is Megan McKenna.


----------



## Sycamore624

Jason Svoboda said:


> The someone is Megan McKenna.



Who would have guessed...lol  :sycamores:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Today's matchup: Syracuse made $10.2 million off its basketball program last year. Indiana State LOST $287,576.

Per CNBC SportBiz'er Darren Rovell

http://twitter.com/#!/darrenrovell


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Today's matchup: Syracuse made $10.2 million off its basketball program last year. Indiana State LOST $287,576.
> 
> Per CNBC SportBiz'er Darren Rovell
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/darrenrovell



Fairly easy to do when you average 24,000 people at every home game.  If we averaged 10,000 per game, I bet our "loss" would disappear...


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Today's matchup: Syracuse made $10.2 million off its basketball program last year. Indiana State LOST $287,576.
> 
> Per CNBC SportBiz'er Darren Rovell
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/darrenrovell



Okay...this is when you know it's time we finally played this thing.  When we're comparing how much money each program made last year and talking about what music was playing during our shootaround...you know everyone has said all there is to be said. 

Let's tip this thing off!  After all this "talk," I'm more pumped for this game than I ever thought I would be.  I absolutely can't wait!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

YOU TELL SYRACUSE THAT THE SYCAMORES ARE COMIN'!  AND HELL IS COMIN' WITH 'EM!!!

Love these videos...


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

How much respect will ISU get tonight?


----------



## indstate33

If the Trees play well, Gus Johnson will give us some love.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Let's go Sycamores! I know you will do us proud!:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Westbadenboy

*Game Time ! ! !*

Let's Get Ready to Rumble !


----------



## Daveinth

Decent love from Sir  Charles


----------



## bent20

Impressed with our crowd. Feels like Syracuse is hitting everything right now though. Getting beat on the boards, too. Have to get those defensive rebounds on the first try.


----------



## bent20

Odum's tip to get Carter the steal and dunk on the opening score was sweet!


----------



## BrokerZ

Decent start so far but their length is going to be very tough to deal with.


----------



## bent20

Syracuse is scoring on every possession. We're not playing that bad, they're just playing really, really well.


----------



## BrokerZ

Damn...Syracuse is shooting lights-out so far. No way they stay this hot from three.


----------



## Eleven

This is going to be a very tough game... They are very quick, tall and strong..
It will take a good shooting game to win this.


----------



## bent20

Can't have these turnovers and can't give them any second chances.


----------



## bent20

Gonna be a route at this rate guys. We're dribbling it off our feet and they're hitting every shot.


----------



## Oweme

Woooow Syracuse will not miss.


----------



## BrokerZ

Wow...just wow. This is getting out of hand. Cuse just aren't missing. I think they are shooting over 80% so far. We have to find some stops.


----------



## indstate33

Good Time Out for us.......Now cmon guys....Lets start chipping away.....try a double team on their big guy once in a while.....make them have to think a little....

we can still do it!!


----------



## bent20

Need more of those threes.


----------



## bent20

Over the back!!!!!


----------



## bent20

They just won't call a foul against Syracuse.


----------



## Eleven

Walker was hammered (you could hear skin to skin on the TV!) and RJ was pushed in the back.  COME ON!!!


----------



## indstate33

Can't win this game if we have to play against two teams......Cuse...and the refs........

However, we need to play better....they act like they are still nervous...


----------



## bent20

Walker didn't do anything. Guy backed into him and Walker let him fall.


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Need to go to Carter and Printy......Lathan getting rejected when he tries to drive


----------



## bent20

Just let Printy shoot from half court every time down.


----------



## Bob Evans

Syracuse must be the cleanest team to ever play. In 14 minutes, they just committed their 2nd foul. Wow, they don't need that much help.


----------



## BrokerZ

R.J. Not looking good early. He needs to calm down. 

At least Printy came to play...


----------



## bent20

Sycamores are getting hot!


----------



## musiccitybulldog

cut it to 9...Kelly scores


----------



## bent20

With Walker in foul trouble we're going to have major difficulty stopping their inside offense.


----------



## bent20

Officials are giving Syracuse some bail out fouls - based on what I'm seeing from a distance on TV. Not going to come at all close to saying officiating is the difference. But it is frustrating. It's hard enough for us to guard their offense and size as it is.


----------



## BrokerZ

Foul differential is getting a little ridiculous...


----------



## indstate33

Starting to look a little better......keep it close before half..then come out smokin 2nd half!!!


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Seems the Orangemen big guys live in the lane and they walk with the ball and have been getting away with it.


----------



## bent20

BrokerZ said:


> Foul differential is getting a little ridiculous...



8 to 2.


----------



## bent20

Finally evening out the fouls. Thanks refs!


----------



## bent20

How is Martin not fouled on that shot attempt?????????????? He was hammered.

And late whistle on an obvious foul as Carter drives inside.


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Kelly is looking good


----------



## bent20

Great score Kelly, great effort Martin tipping it out.


----------



## bent20

Joseph shot shouldn't count!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Evans

Refs are making foul calls in plays where it gives ISU no advantage just to make it look like they called the half close to fair. Pitiful job in the first half from the refs. Wow.


----------



## musiccitybulldog

whew...dodged one there ...half time...


----------



## bent20

We're hitting threes we don't normally hit, truthfully. Not at all complaining! We have to. We're not getting the inside buckets we get against smaller opponents in the valley.


----------



## Bob Evans

I have already decided I have to get to Terre Haute for games a lot next year just to see those Odum passes. He is so awesome.


----------



## indstate33

Down only 8 at half.......for as bad as we played at times.....we are right in this game!!!


LET'S GO TREES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbutler218

Only down 8 @ half & not catching many breaks or taking advantage of a lot of other opportunities....not bad!!


----------



## ISUCC

I'll take down 8 at the half ANY day, we coulda been down 20 very easily here at halftime


----------



## Bob Evans

Broadcasters appeared to do no research on ISU. Quick glance at stat sheet to see leading scorer. "Got to watch Lathan, he's their leading scorer." Before the game, it was Lathan, Lathan, Lathan, and nobody else. Sure he's good, but ISU has a lot more than that. In the MVC finals, no one shot more than 6 times.


----------



## Bob Evans

Is Crean prepping for his next job?


----------



## JPN

*R-e-s-p-e-c-t*

We're getting our share from the announcers .......deservidly so ! We're doing some things well against a BIGGER team .
We need to hang around and create a chance to win !


----------



## bent20

I'd like to see Odum look to score some in the second half. I love what he's giving us with his penetration. He's showing his game to the nation tonight and getting a lot of love from Len Elmore, but we need some buckets inside. He's dishing some great passes but we're not converting. Have to get more points out of those possessions. We need Carl and others to get going in the second half.


----------



## bent20

One other thought. Take away Syracuse hot streak to start this game and it might even be closer.


----------



## indstate33

bent20 said:


> I'd like to see Odum look to score some in the second half. I love what he's giving us with his penetration. He's showing his game to the nation tonight and getting a lot of love from Len Elmore, but we need some buckets inside. He's dishing some great passes but we're not converting. Have to get more points out of those possessions. We need Carl and others to get going in the second half.



Great Points!!!


----------



## Eleven

Jake passed up at least 2 shots he should have taken... and PRINTY!! YOU ARE 2 FEET from the basket!!! Seriously, put it up!!


----------



## pbutler218

We HAVE to finish better around the basket that's for sure!


----------



## bent20

Eleven said:


> Jake passed up at least 2 shots he should have taken... and PRINTY!! YOU ARE 2 FEET from the basket!!! Seriously, put it up!!



Yeah, two feet is too close. He's nailing shots from 20 to 25 feet out, but afraid to put it up down low. We have to look to put it up. Don't be afraid of getting blocked. Carl has been blocked a couple of times down low, but he's still going up with his shots.


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> One other thought. Take away Syracuse hot streak to start this game and it might even be closer.



This. They shot it WAY too well in the early going. No way they can keep that up all game. 

I feel okay right now. We did not play well at all and we're only down 8.


----------



## bent20

BrokerZ said:


> This. They shot it WAY too well in the early going. No way they can keep that up all game.
> 
> I feel okay right now. We did not play well at all and we're only down 8.



I thought we played some good defense and I liked the job we did of moving the ball and looking for shots. I don't think we've played poorly. We've also hit some long range threes that we don't always hit.


----------



## ISUCC

AND we have the ball to start 2nd half
Need a 3 by JK to start




BrokerZ said:


> This. They shot it WAY too well in the early going. No way they can keep that up all game.
> 
> I feel okay right now. We did not play well at all and we're only down 8.


----------



## indstate33

If it gets closer, I think we can get the crowd on our side.....It appeared they started to get loud once we cut it down nto 8 at the end of the 1st half!!!


----------



## bent20

That's what I'm talking about. Put it up Odum!!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Odum is sick! Anyone not watching this is missing a show.


----------



## musiccitybulldog

No Look Odum.....


----------



## bent20

Gus Johnson and Len Elmore are in love with Odum! You'd think we were up 20 with the way they're gushing.


----------



## Eleven

Now he's starting to take it at them!
Announcers are giving Odum a LOT of love...


----------



## BrokerZ

Odum putting on a show!!!!


----------



## bent20

Had it to four and just like that we're coughing it up and letting them get a big lead again.


----------



## bent20

We're missing too many shots.


----------



## BulldogPride

Hey there Sycamores! Butler Bulldog fan here. Sure would love to see you guys get this one! I'll be honest in saying I've not been able to actually see you guys play too much this year, but you are giving 'Cuse a run for their money. Both teams in the bonus, I just hope you guys can close that gap!


----------



## bent20

Officials are killing us right now. That wasn't a screen. Martin was moving inside.


----------



## bent20

Who is 3 for Syracuse? He's an arrogant little shithead!


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Id like to see Odum and Kelly drive more...draw fouls inside..plus free throws...or pitch out and hit some threes


----------



## indstate33

We can't afford to shoot up any more bricks.......Hopefully Lansing has a few things up his sleeve...maybe a little change on offense...

Let's Go Trees!!!


----------



## bent20

bent20 said:


> Who is 3 for Syracuse? He's an arrogant little shithead!



Guess that's Jardine. Scoop Shithead Jardine.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm worried that this is when Syracuse's talent will start to take over. Our mounting fouls are becoming a problem too. Jackson is absolutely killing us.


----------



## bent20

The Syracuse player just grabbed the ball and slid out of bounds on his stomach. How is that not a travel?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> The Syracuse player just grabbed the ball and slid out of bounds on his stomach. How is that not a travel?



Good question...


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> The Syracuse player just grabbed the ball and slid out of bounds on his stomach. How is that not a travel?



What?!?!? Don't you know Boeheim has a National Championship? His team does not make mistakes.


----------



## Oweme

Sooooo many foooooouuuls.


----------



## bent20

I seriously don't get that. How the hell did they get the ball out of that?????


----------



## Eleven

Syracuse really does not need THAT much help to beat us... Come on refs..


----------



## bent20

Not so cocky now are you shithead?


----------



## bent20

Everyone has to calm Walker down. Love that fight!


----------



## bent20

Odum is schooling Shithead.

Don't see that cocky smirk now.


----------



## bent20

How was there not a foul on Lathan's dunk attempt??????? Good god, wake up refs!!!!


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Even the TV guys are saying the refs are missing fouls...just mentioned it on the Lathan jam.


----------



## Frozen

SU's #3 is Mookie Jones, who has not played tonight.


----------



## indstate33

They are taking the 3's away...so let's go inside a little........hopefully the refs will wake up


----------



## Oweme

Hopefully the sycs can fight through some of this garbage reffing. Nice defense and within 10 still. Leh'go


----------



## dpgruss84

keep on playing tough guys, I think were gaining a whole bunch of respect from other teams, who are watching this game


----------



## IndyMitchell

The Sycamores are a blast to watch!


----------



## Bob Evans

Back in the day, he would have been our Boothead of the game. The fans would have ridden him hard the whole game.


----------



## bent20

Frozen said:


> SU's #3 is Mookie Jones, who has not played tonight.



It was Jardine, I think. Whatever his number is. I can't tell with those white jerseys and light colored numbers. Didn't like that smug grin and cocky walk after the no look pass earlier. Just play basketball.


----------



## indstate33

Thankfully he fouled out....he did not have a good game tonight


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Need to hit a couple 3's


----------



## bent20

Maybe it wasn't Jardine. Shit, I don't know. Whoever completed that no look pass earlier. He's a shithead!!!!!!


----------



## Frozen

bent20 said:


> Maybe it wasn't Jardine. Shit, I don't know. Whoever completed that no look pass earlier. He's a shithead!!!!!!



Likely Jardine. Number 11.


----------



## IndyMitchell

Foul calls are pretty lopsided.  They let them play a little more in the MVC Tourney.


----------



## Bob Evans

Add Kitchell and Gant and we beat these guys - unless the refs don't let us.


----------



## indstate33

Keep the ball OUT of Lathan's hands please!!!


----------



## hans1950

Thanks for a great season Sycamores.Nobody in our league could have handled their size all night long either.The future looks bright to say the least.


----------



## BrokerZ

That's 3 turnovers on Lathan. He simply MUST work on his ballhandling for next year. 13 total turnovers so far, and that's too many for us to have against a team like Syracuse.


----------



## musiccitybulldog

I would seriously look for Carter and Printy..


----------



## indstate33

IndyMitchell said:


> Foul calls are pretty lopsided.  They let them play a little more in the MVC Tourney.




The refs are letting Syracuse play tonight......

we just can't miss all those easy shots.....


----------



## dpgruss84

their up by 15 and their trying to run the clock down. I guess the Juice are afraid of a little Sycamore comeback


----------



## bent20

Frozen said:


> Likely Jardine. Number 11.



Doesn't really matter. I wasn't that serious. Didn't care much for the showboating, but whatever. I think we've definitely showed them we're more than just a bunch of "white boys that can shoot."


----------



## bent20

dpgruss84 said:


> their up by 15 and their trying to run the clock down. I guess the Juice are afraid of a little Sycamore comeback



Just smart basketball.

Jake has had a great game, but he's missing a lot of shots in this second half.


----------



## bent20

Jardine tried to lean back and missed. Walker verily touched him.


----------



## upstate

jardine just got mugged by that #34 goon, hes been pushing and forearming on your screens all day


----------



## Frozen

bent20 said:


> Jardine tried to lean back and missed. Walker verily touched him.



I think Jardine took a dive.


----------



## Eleven

Played hard... they were too big and the zone was really tough.  Not sure that many others in the MVC would have faired much better..... they may have hit a few more bunnies than we did.

Seemed that we went away from the 3pt shot in the 2nd half...worked for a while, but ultimately, they are too big and strong (especially if we don't get ANY calls...)


----------



## Oweme

Let Jardine be a lesson for everyone. Flopping is bad.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

upstate said:


> jardine just got mugged by that #34 goon, hes been pushing and forearming on your screens all day



You really want to talk thugs?  Syracuse would definitely win that one...


----------



## bent20

upstate said:


> jardine just got mugged by that #34 goon, hes been pushing and forearming on your screens all day



Really? Go back and watch it again. He tried to lean back, Walker wasn't there, he was falling before Walker even touched him, but this is your first post so whatever.


----------



## bent20

Good move by Lansing let everyone play. Very proud of our guys tonight. Great effort!!!!


----------



## BulldogPride

Sorry about the loss Sycamores. Congrats on a great season, and I sincerely  hope your program continues to grow and you come back as an even bigger threat next year.


----------



## upstate

34 lifted his forearm right into the back of jardine, and gave him the forearm shiver, he's been doing it all game up at the top of the key.


----------



## indstate33

WE just need more talent...before we can even think about competing in the big tournament.


----------



## musiccitybulldog

Good effort by the Sycamores.


----------



## MVCfan

:violent:hey guys, i just wanted to say great season. Im sad to see the sycamores exit, but you did the cpnference and our state proud. Nobody expected to see this team here, yet they made it. I look forward to seeing more from the Sycamores in the future. Also, Jake Odum is awesome. What a smart player look forward to seeing him tear it up im the future. Does all the little things.


----------



## bent20

indstate33 said:


> WE just need more talent...before we can even think about competing in the big tournament.



It was a growing year for us. When you think about how far we've come, it's been something special. I have few doubts Jake Odum and company will be back in the NCAA in the future.


----------



## BrokerZ

upstate said:


> 34 lifted his forearm right into the back of jardine, and gave him the forearm shiver, he's been doing it all game up at the top of the key.



Stop. Really. Jardine flopped and the replay was blatantly obvious. He anticipated the contact but it never came. Please go away and enjoy your win.


----------



## BulldogPride

upstate said:


> 34 lifted his forearm right into the back of jardine, and gave him the forearm shiver, he's been doing it all game up at the top of the key.



You guys think this is annoying? Imagine the complaining they'd be doing had the game stayed close. And oh lord just think of if ISU won. 

Get out of here and let ISU fans enjoy their great season.


----------



## bent20

BulldogPride said:


> Sorry about the loss Sycamores. Congrats on a great season, and I sincerely  hope your program continues to grow and you come back as an even bigger threat next year.



Thanks for the post. Good luck to the Bulldogs. Hope we start playing again in the near future, home and away!!!!


----------



## Oweme

upstate said:


> 34 lifted his forearm right into the back of jardine, and gave him the forearm shiver, he's been doing it all game up at the top of the key.



You can't be serious. Jardine took a dive. If Walker was doing that all day he was probably trying to get the refs to call it and that's about all the credit I'll give you on that. But Jardine falling had nothing to do with Walker.


----------



## dpgruss84

the future looks very bright for us in the upcoming years. I can not wait to see Odum, Mcwortter and the rest of the young bunch next year 

Now I am hoping Coach Lansing just doesn't pull a Keno Davis lol 


Way to GO BIG BLUE. TIMBER!!!!!


----------



## bent20

BulldogPride said:


> You guys think this is annoying? Imagine the complaining they'd be doing had the game stayed close. And oh lord just think of if ISU won.
> 
> Get out of here and let ISU fans enjoy their great season.



I responded to him once. I'm done. Not worth the trouble if that's all he has to say. Syracuse got away with stuff all night, but that's to be expected. They're the big boys, they're going to get some breaks. Just makes beating them, when you do, all the sweeter!


----------



## JamesHat

'Cuse is nowhere near close to a NC caliber team.  UNC will destroy them if they get past Marquette (sp?).  I thought we played pretty well, obviously missed way too many easy shots.  Not sure of the final foul tally, but seemed lopsided all night.  :sycamores:


----------



## indstate33

Hopefully Lansing and the entire will use this as motivation to kick some MVC butt next year.

Very Good season this year.........Not sure if this game helped with the respect thing........many people who did not watch it will just look at the score and not be impressed.


----------



## ISUCC

NOTHING to be ashamed of as ISU fans, our future is VERY bright! GREAT job guys, you represented ISU and the MVC well! Syracuse is a VERY good team. Their athleticism is pretty tough
:sycamores:


----------



## BrokerZ

We played very good defense once we settled down, but we just missed too many shots down the stretch.  Nevertheless, I'm very proud of our team and even more proud to be a TREE!

Congrats to Carter, Kelly, and Martin on going out champions. It's especially gratifying to see Martin's final two points in a Sycamore uniform was a great two-handed dunk.

I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> I responded to him once. I'm done. Not worth the trouble if that's all he has to say. Syracuse got away with stuff all night, but that's to be expected. They're the big boys, they're going to get some breaks. Just makes beating them, when you do, all the sweeter!



They've been allowing contact the whole tournament.  It's probably better than calling touch fouls.  We just need to get better, and we will.


----------



## ISUCC

congrats to Syracuse, you all are good, we ISU fans appreciate the conversations and insight in to your team. Thanks for being civil!


----------



## actioncuse

Good game guys.  I'm sure you will be back since Odum is only a RS freshman and you had a lot of juniors.

Your fans were very classy on our forum and provided some great insight, especially since you don't have very many youtube videos to see what we were up against.

It was a lot closer than the final will indicate.  Up until the last 5 minutes it wasn't decided.  I don't mean to brag, but Rick Jackson is the best forward in the Big East and he was very much unstoppable.  He did the same to UNC last year and we're hoping he can repeat the performance.


----------



## Westbadenboy

*Dissapointed but Proud*

Couple of good calls by the refs .............. couple of those inside shots fall .......... couple more stops ............and this is a 4 - 6 pt game going into the final 5 minutes.

  But hey, great heart, grim determination, some spectacular passes, nice shooting at times ...... we have every reason to feel good about tonight.  The physical difference was just too much -- honestly don't think they were any better basketball players -- just bigger.

  Hate to see those seniors go -- but boy the changes they have seen in the last four years.  Great returning group and some real good ones coming in.  Hey, we've been in this situation a couple of times over the past 32 years; but this time let's keep the ball rolling.

  Thanks to all the players for a great season.  

  Could be a great year for ISU next year -- Football and Basketball !

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:

:sycamores:  :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Eleven

Yeah... the score was not indicative of the game, however, Syracuse was certainly in control all day... We REALLY could not have had a worse draw than what we had...

We shot the 3's well early, then went away from it in the start of the 2nd half - good strategy, it got us back in the game... but we really could have used a couple more in the 2nd half.

Syracuse just shot LIGHTS OUT... and they got every freaking call inside... Even the people watching on MVCFANS were commenting on the officiating against ISU Blue... Oh well, you expect some of that.

I can guarantee that ISU is looking forward to getting back on the court next year!!  I know I'll have my season ticket form back in as soon as possible.


----------



## bent20

sycamorebacker said:


> They've been allowing contact the whole tournament.  It's probably better than calling touch fouls.  We just need to get better, and we will.



They called a lot of touch fouls on us tonight, I thought, but it's not worth complaining. Syracuse played very well and deserved the win.


----------



## cuse31

Guys had some serious fight. Good luck with your program, wish you guys all the best.


----------



## sycamorebacker

cuse31 said:


> Guys had some serious fight. Good luck with your program, wish you guys all the best.



Thanks.  I actually thought you guys played much smarter than a lot of the teams I've seen the last 2 days.


----------



## upstate

we can bicker about the scoop thing, but you guys payed well, i think just added strength and experience is all you guys need.  you have your floor general for the next 3 years and that will make the difference in making good players into great basketball players.  maybe getting a 6-10 guy with some bulk will help you guys, just make sure he has hands.   Happy to see a team with good tradition make it back to the tourney.  I will keep my eye on odum the rest of his career, hes a good ball player.  will be pulling for you guys in the mvc in 11-12


----------



## Eleven

Westbadenboy said:


> Could be a great year for ISU next year -- Football and Basketball !
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:
> 
> :sycamores:  :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:



And to think that Indoor Track won MVC Championships, Cross Country is current MVC Champions, Outdoor Track...  NCAA Champions in Pole Vault and Weight Throw...Things are looking VERY good for ISU right now..


----------



## new sycamore fan

Congratulations to the Sycamores on a great season!  Syracuse is an excellent, well-balanced team, and our guys hung in the game up until the last few.  Thanks to the Seniors, you played with great emotion and leadership.  And with the good group of underclassmen I look forward to watching a first round win next year.


----------



## bent20

For the record, as though anyone cares, I had it right originally. Shithead was no.3 and no.3 was Dion Waiters. He's a freshman, and as we all know freshmen can be a little cockier than the rest, so I will now cut the shithead some slack (joking).

Good luck to Syracuse and Shithead, I mean Garcons (sorry, Colts fan coming out in me), I mean Waiters.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Syracuse played very well all night.  Our guys battled, but the size difference was just too much.  Lots of talent on the Orange, and since they beat us, I'm now rooting for them to win it all!  Might as well go down to the champion.

Our future is very, very bright.  We can play with these types of teams, and we're still pretty young.  I don't think McOdum has seen the last of the NCAA stage.  We are going to be very good next year.

One last thing about Syracuse.  Jim Boeheim gave perhaps the classiest post-game interview I've ever seen.  He spoke very well of us, and talked about how his team really played a great game, and they needed to.  He didn't want to play us.  I know it was coachspeak, but he didn't have to say that.  Classy guy...

Next season could, _could_, set a new standard for Indiana State basketball.  The table is set...


----------



## bent20

upstate said:


> we can bicker about the scoop thing, but you guys payed well, i think just added strength and experience is all you guys need.  you have your floor general for the next 3 years and that will make the difference in making good players into great basketball players.  maybe getting a 6-10 guy with some bulk will help you guys, just make sure he has hands.   Happy to see a team with good tradition make it back to the tourney.  I will keep my eye on odum the rest of his career, hes a good ball player.  will be pulling for you guys in the mvc in 11-12



Now that's a classy post. Thank you and best of luck to you guys.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> The table is set...



And the pressure is on. I'm just glad we have guys who've lived up to it again and again. Last time we made our NCAA tournament run we didn't have this kind of youth and depth. Odum had an amazing season, but he's got his work cut out for him now. Going into next season, he's our unquestioned leader, and a lot will be expected of him.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

upstate said:


> we can bicker about the scoop thing, but you guys payed well, i think just added strength and experience is all you guys need.  you have your floor general for the next 3 years and that will make the difference in making good players into great basketball players.  maybe getting a 6-10 guy with some bulk will help you guys, just make sure he has hands.   Happy to see a team with good tradition make it back to the tourney.  I will keep my eye on odum the rest of his career, hes a good ball player.  will be pulling for you guys in the mvc in 11-12



Classy post.  I hope the 'Cuse wins the whole damn thing...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Certainly we can't find fault with the effort.  These guys played their hearts out tonight.  This year's Sycamores basketball team is one more reason I'm proud to be a Tree!  Aaron, Isiah, J. K.--thanks for everything you have accomplished at ISU.  May your future be bright.  What an exciting year for the Sycamores.


----------



## Superfan312

Wish we could have kept the final closer, but I thought we played great up until the end. That Odum layup was amazing.  I am getting a kick out of reading the ESPN discussion on the game, though. According to what I've read over there, Odum apparently sucks really bad. We also should have lost by at least 50, because Cuse only shot 52% from the floor..

It's pretty entertaining stuff really :krazy::krazy:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

upstate said:


> we can bicker about the scoop thing, but you guys payed well, i think just added strength and experience is all you guys need.  you have your floor general for the next 3 years and that will make the difference in making good players into great basketball players.  maybe getting a 6-10 guy with some bulk will help you guys, just make sure he has hands.   Happy to see a team with good tradition make it back to the tourney.  I will keep my eye on odum the rest of his career, hes a good ball player.  will be pulling for you guys in the mvc in 11-12



Thanks for the kind words!  Best of luck to the Orange.


----------



## TreeTop

Odum's passing tonight was off the hook and that's an understatement.

We all have known this all season, but...

He's a special player.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

upstate said:


> we can bicker about the scoop thing, but you guys payed well, i think just added strength and experience is all you guys need. you have your floor general for the next 3 years and that will make the difference in making good players into great basketball players. maybe getting a 6-10 guy with some bulk will help you guys, just make sure he has hands. Happy to see a team with good tradition make it back to the tourney. I will keep my eye on odum the rest of his career, hes a good ball player. will be pulling for you guys in the mvc in 11-12


Much appreciated! Now go win the damn thing and make us look better! Kick Marquette's ass and then whomever stands in your way next!


----------



## bent20

Quabachi said:


> Odum's passing tonight was off the hook and that's an understatement.
> 
> We all have known this all season, but...
> 
> He's a special player.



He's an amazing player, but can you imagine how good he could be if he takes his game to the next level by being even better at the FT line and being able to knock down more jumpers? People want to talk about NBA potential, is he or isn't he? For crying out loud, at times he's ridiculous, he's good at a level you just don't see anywhere else, but he has to score on occasion, too. I know he has and he can, but he can't, and I don't think he will, be satisfied with where he's at now. It's just scary to think about how good he can be and I just want to see him get there.


----------



## CuseJohn

*Hey guys*

Cuse fan here I just wanted to say you guys should be proud of your team they played with a lot of guts and pride and if a few more bounces of the ball went your way this one would have gone down to the end.

Great effort by your team and I defiantly have nothing but respect for Indiana State after this game. Even Jim B. said after the game he didn't want to have to play your team b/c they are such great shooters and are very well coached. Best of luck in a future.


----------



## True Blue

bent20 said:


> And the pressure is on. I'm just glad we have guys who've lived up to it again and again. Last time we made our NCAA tournament run we didn't have this kind of youth and depth. Odum had an amazing season, but he's got his work cut out for him now. Going into next season, he's our unquestioned leader, and a lot will be expected of him.



Good point.   Its now his job to be a leader 365 days a year.  Its up to him to lead the offseason.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> He's an amazing player, but can you imagine how good he could be if he takes his game to the next level by being even better at the FT line and being able to knock down more jumpers? People want to talk about NBA potential, is he or isn't he? For crying out loud, at times he's ridiculous, he's good at a level you just don't see anywhere else, but he has to score on occasion, too. I know he has and he can, but he can't, and I don't think he will, be satisfied with where he's at now. It's just scary to think about how good he can be and I just want to see him get there.



Good points, bent, but remember, he's just a freshman.  He's going to improve his game, you can bet on it.  He's the type of kid who is going to get home tomorrow and will go straight to the gym and start working on his weaknesses.  But you're right, it's scary to think about how good he might be in a couple of years.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again - *it all starts with a great point guard*...


----------



## CuseJohn

JamesHat said:


> 'Cuse is nowhere near close to a NC caliber team.  *UNC will destroy them* if they get past Marquette (sp?).  I thought we played pretty well, obviously missed way too many easy shots.  Not sure of the final foul tally, but seemed lopsided all night.  :sycamores:



Really cuz UNC fan is scared of the Cuse read their message board some time LOL


----------



## sycamorebacker

CuseJohn said:


> Really cuz UNC fan is scared of the Cuse read their message board some time LOL



Right.  UNC fans must be really proud of their D.  What did they give up today, about 90?


----------



## TreeTop

CuseJohn said:


> Cuse fan here I just wanted to say you guys should be proud of your team they played with a lot of guts and pride and if a few more bounces of the ball went your way this one would have gone down to the end.
> 
> Great effort by your team and I defiantly have nothing but respect for Indiana State after this game. Even Jim B. said after the game he didn't want to have to play your team b/c they are such great shooters and are very well coached. Best of luck in a future.



Thanks for the post and kind words and good luck to the Orangemen the next couple of weeks.

(but I doubt I'll be visiting UNC's or any other fan boards the rest of the season...hope to see you guys again next year!)


----------



## Sycamore Proud

CuseJohn said:


> Cuse fan here I just wanted to say you guys should be proud of your team they played with a lot of guts and pride and if a few more bounces of the ball went your way this one would have gone down to the end.
> 
> Great effort by your team and I defiantly have nothing but respect for Indiana State after this game. Even Jim B. said after the game he didn't want to have to play your team b/c they are such great shooters and are very well coached. Best of luck in a future.



Thanks for the kind words.  Those of you who came here are class acts, and we appreciate that.  Good luck--win the whole darned thing.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Lots of echoes here.  We played hard, missed some easy shots, they shot well when the game was in question, and we got jobbed a little on the calls.  They are a better team, and we could afford very few mistakes if we were to have any chance to win. Thanks for the great season, guys.  Can't wait until next year.


----------



## Callmedoc

BulldogPride said:


> You guys think this is annoying? Imagine the complaining they'd be doing had the game stayed close. And oh lord just think of if ISU won.
> 
> Get out of here and let ISU fans enjoy their great season.



???? explain.


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> ???? explain.



He was responding to the Syracuse fan complaining about Walker's play in his initial posts. Go back a few pages. I think it becomes clear.


----------



## Callmedoc

See4 I thought he was talking about ISU fans lol...


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

It was a fabulous experience being at the games today and I am very proud of our guys.  It was amazing seeming them on the courts that I get so pumped up to watch the NCAA Tournament games on.  Lol.  It has been a great game and season boys! And, again, a big thanks to our seniors: Jake Kelly, Isiah Martin, and Aaron Carter!!


----------



## beyondthepale

bent20 said:


> Guess that's Jardine. Scoop Shithead Jardine.



that would be Scoops cousin Cion Waiters.  Top 25 recruit last year.


----------



## BulldogPride

Dgreenwell3 said:


> See4 I thought he was talking about ISU fans lol...




No not at all. We had some Cuse gems come over onto our boards before and after we played 'Cuse last year. I don't think it's right for a 'Cuse fan to come over and talk about things they felt were bad no-calls considering they just won by a good margin. They won, so they can move along now.


----------

